# Questions About My New 312Bh?



## JimF150 (Aug 6, 2012)

I just made my second trip with new trailer and have a few questions. The door on our converter snapped off on the second trip. All highway miles no bumps or potholes. Do they ride rough or do I need to get the tires balanced? I also noticed a wire nut connection inside the box and was wondering if this is factory? I have the problem with the 13K AC keeping up and I am blowing the 30 amp main inside breaker and the post 30 amp breaker. Twice in one day (96F). I have several small things I will not mention. One fix I did that others were asking about was to get the TV to play into Jenson radio. You will need a aux to RCA cable. Aux jack plugs into head phones out on TV. Other end needs to be RCA male. This plugs into the Jenson's aux in on the back of the radio. If you look at the schematic you will see the aux in cables. Then hit the aux button on the radio to select "aux2" and you will have audio that varies with the remote control.


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

I have the 312 and the A/C is going to struggle in that big of a trailer keeping up with anything above 95 degrees. You won't get cold, but it will keep it cooler than outside. ON warmer days, I have to keep most items in the trailer off (electric water heater, microwave, etc) to keep it from tripping the 30 amp breaker.

Not sure this helps, but it seems the electric water heater seems to be my culprit causing me to trip that breaker.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Congratulations on your recipient purchase and welcome to Outbackers.com!! Hearing the stories on how the 13.5K AC won't keep up on the warmer days makes me happy that when we ordered ours, we ordered it with the 15k AC unit. For a mere $200 upcharge on the bigger AC unit, it makes me wonder why Keystone doesn't just make the bigger AC unit standard on these larger units. The converter cover is a new one. Since we have picked up our unit in May, we have probably traveled over 3000 miles with her in tow. The only problem we have found was a cabinet latch that needed to be readjusted to keep the door closed. We have found that if the AC compressor is running, you can use the microwave. If the the compressor is off and tries to cycle while the microwave is on, it will trip the breaker. Easiest solution...turn the AC unit off for the few minutes that we are running the microwave. As our Jenson radio serves also serves as the DVD player, our unit came with the television wired into the radio. When watching TV, we select "video" and can hear whatever is being played on the tv over the OB's speakers. I hooked up a bluetooth receiver into "Aux B" so that I can stream Pandora from my phone over the OB's outdoor speakers.


----------



## Blip (Sep 26, 2010)

H2oSprayer said:


> Congratulations on your recipient purchase and welcome to Outbackers.com!! Hearing the stories on how the 13.5K AC won't keep up on the warmer days makes me happy that when we ordered ours, we ordered it with the 15k AC unit. For a mere $200 upcharge on the bigger AC unit, it makes me wonder why Keystone doesn't just make the bigger AC unit standard on these larger units. The converter cover is a new one. Since we have picked up our unit in May, we have probably traveled over 3000 miles with her in tow. The only problem we have found was a cabinet latch that needed to be readjusted to keep the door closed. We have found that if the AC compressor is running, you can use the microwave. If the the compressor is off and tries to cycle while the microwave is on, it will trip the breaker. Easiest solution...turn the AC unit off for the few minutes that we are running the microwave. As our Jenson radio serves also serves as the DVD player, our unit came with the television wired into the radio. When watching TV, we select "video" and can hear whatever is being played on the tv over the OB's speakers. I hooked up a bluetooth receiver into "Aux B" so that I can stream Pandora from my phone over the OB's outdoor speakers.


H2, I have a late 2012 312, with the Sansui TV. when I use the DVD I can see and hear the movie fine through TV and the speakers in the ceiling. I am not able to hear the regular TV ( cable, or dish) through the ceiling speakers. When I use video on the TV, I can hear the Jensen radio through the TV, as well as the ceiling speakers. I moved some wires around, and still nothing. Hopefully you can help me out.

Thanks, Jim


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Blip said:


> H2, I have a late 2012 312, with the Sansui TV. when I use the DVD I can see and hear the movie fine through TV and the speakers in the ceiling. I am not able to hear the regular TV ( cable, or dish) through the ceiling speakers. When I use video on the TV, I can hear the Jensen radio through the TV, as well as the ceiling speakers. I moved some wires around, and still nothing. Hopefully you can help me out.


If you have the radio coming through your television, it sounds like you have it connected to an output rather then an input.


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

H2oSprayer said:


> H2, I have a late 2012 312, with the Sansui TV. when I use the DVD I can see and hear the movie fine through TV and the speakers in the ceiling. I am not able to hear the regular TV ( cable, or dish) through the ceiling speakers. When I use video on the TV, I can hear the Jensen radio through the TV, as well as the ceiling speakers. I moved some wires around, and still nothing. Hopefully you can help me out.


If you have the radio coming through your television, it sounds like you have it connected to an output rather then an input.
[/quote]

It sounds like that part is setup correctly. I think you need to add a second RCA cable to run the sound from the TV back to the auxiliary input of the stereo, then tune the stereo to AUX when you want to playback TV.


----------

